# Sakura/ cherry blossom wood...



## circuit theory

Sakura/ Cherry blossom tree wood chips and sawdust.

Has anyone here smoked anything using Sakura/ Cherry Blossom wood?

I was out at my local home center (Our equivelant to Home Depot is called "Joyful Honda" hahaha) and wondered through the BBQ section which is 95% charcoal grilles.  Anyhow I was looking at some of the smoking supplies (all of which were super dusty after sitting on the shelves for a long long time, which is a good sign that the chips are thoroughly dried I suppose!). While looking I came across a couple forms of Sukura smoking supplies, there were chips, sawdust, and sawdust logs.  

If anyone has any experience with these please let me know.  I will try and get some pics the next time I am there.  

Oh and for everyone's info, wood, wood chips, etc is actually pretty tough to come by out here.  Most wood is processed for building purposes.  Nobody has fireplaces or ever really burns logs etc.


----------



## pineywoods

Haven't heard of it but I've not heard of any cherry variety that wasn't good to smoke with so I'd sure give it a try


----------



## mballi3011

As far as I know cherry is cherry and it's all good for smoking. If it;s as old as you say I think I would make sure and soak it before it all burns up in one big phoof.


----------



## fire it up

I agree with Jerry, I have yet to hear about any kind of cherry that wouldn't be good for smoking.

*Actually just did a bit of Googling and there was a Sushi competition in Japan last year, a Chef from NY did a Sakura smoked duck sushi, here is the short description

"With no fish featuring in this modern creation, the unusual choice of duck breast is given a distinctively Japanese flavour from being smoked in cherry blossom wood chips."

So according to that and the judges and a Chef from NY I would have to say that wood would be perfectly fine for smoking.


----------



## circuit theory

The name is of the tree in english is a bit misleading.  It produces cherry blossom flowers but does not produce any cherries.  

That smoked duck breast sounds pretty interesting!  

I am thinking of trying to smoke some Wasabi plant and see what smoked wasabi would be like.

I put my brick smoker plans on hold and have a Masterbuilt Charcoal and Gas 7-1 smoker coming in the mail today.  Got it for $50 used!  I am excited to get started smoking all kinds of stuff.


----------



## treegje

2 years ago I had such a tree in the garden
unfortunately I have to cut him down

Now I use it to smoke,smells and tastes such as other cherry
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It produces cherry blossom flowers but does not produce any cherries 
(that is correctly)


----------



## circuit theory

Great thanks for the info!


----------

